# [SOLVED] Wireless Networks detected but can't connect



## tig5 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys I have a frustrating problem. I haven't had internet in a couple of months until recently when I got cable broadband and a TP-Link wireless router. The setup works fine with a ADSL cable but I can't get my laptop to connect to any wireless networks including my new router. If I run a windows troubleshooting diagnostic it says I have no preferred networks. If I go to "manage wireless networks" the box is empty and if I click "add" NOTHING happens. I can see my wireless networks in the networks box on the taskbar but when I click on them nothing happens (secured or unsecured) I'm pretty sure the problem is not with the router but maybe with the adapter or the pc itself. Others can connect to the wireless network. Any help would be great!


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Networks detected but can't connect*

Have you reinstalling the drivers for your wireless network card on the laptop and then update it?

Maz


----------



## tig5 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Networks detected but can't connect*

No, how would I do that? Would I need a CD or could I try "rollback driver"?


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Networks detected but can't connect*

First make sure you can find the drivers for the device, have a look online. Who is the manufacturer of your wireless card?

You can that out by: right clik my computer -> click propertier -> go to hardware tab -> click device manager -> then expand network adapters, it should be in there.

Maz


----------



## tig5 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Networks detected but can't connect*

Fixed, used the adapters radar to find the wireless network then connected through the adapter which I accessed from the taskbar. Seems to work fine now.


----------



## diegomartintt (Jul 28, 2011)

My Toshiba doesn't "see" any of the several wireless networks around us, two of which are ours. The Mac and iPad "see" all the networks.


----------

